# diving



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

is anyone going to be diving at the jettis in tthe morning time in panama city 23-38


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

There just aint that many people on here from way out that way. Good amount from Ft. Walton, and Destin who dive that pass, but I cant recall Panama City.

Good luck though, and have fun!


----------

